# How to practice joinery - looking for an easy guide



## vegasvec (Apr 24, 2011)

Does anyone have a link that shows rookies the basic joinery techniques? I am looking for something that will help me practice and get familiar with the various joints.

Thanks.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

vegasvec said:


> Does anyone have a link that shows rookies the basic joinery techniques? I am looking for something that will help me practice and get familiar with the various joints.
> 
> Thanks.


Here's one link:
http://woodworking.about.com/od/joinery/tp/JoineryHub.htm

Just google "woodworking joinery techniques" and there will be a couple of dozen links show up.
:smile:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

My dad was a cabinet builder. Everything had to be done fast, which meant using power tools exclusively.

Then I wanted to learn traditional joinery. This is what I did:

I didn't want to be overwhelmed with different joints, so, I would pick one, say a half lap, then M/T, etc. all the way to dovetails. All the info is on the web, and easy to find. There's also well written articles in many magazines that can be printed and taken to the shop.

I'd get some down time, and dedicate it to a "skill builder day" . I'd use scrap wood, usually old pallets, that were planed 4S. I love spending a day learning how to make a single joint. Once I felt I had it down, I tackle the next. I ended up with a kindling box full of little jointed test pieces, and a stack of notes on what technique worked best for me.


----------



## TGRANT (Jan 25, 2011)

If you can get a copy, try "Tage Frid Teaches woodworking: Joinery". This is one of a series of three books that are a wealth of information. He shows you how to cut almost every joint a number of different ways. I can’t imagine what it would have been like teaching myself woodworking with out these books.


----------

